

17 Year old - running a myspace business - vikram
http://smallbusiness.aol.com/start/startup/article-partner/_a/girl-power/20070831135209990001

======
jb
This may be old news, but the thing that is interesting is that a minor is
running the business (at least that's what I got out of seeing an interview
with her), and when I took business law, one of the topics was contracts and
minors (under 18 years of age in the US). Minors are not obligated to uphold
binding contracts. The example the professor used whas if you sold a car to a
minor, he crashed it, he could legally return it, demand a full refund and you
would have to legally comply.

A little search found something on the web to corroborate:
<http://www.businessweek.com/2000/00_22/b3683155.htm>

------
hoffmabc
This is old news and it just proves that sometimes the most uninteresting
projects become profitable.

